# swollen fetlock - panicking



## estrelaslave23 (Jan 18, 2014)

My girl has a swollen fetlock and is off work. Farrier found small puncture in foot but doesn't think deep enough to cause infection. Thinking a twist when stood on something sharp. Box rest and bute prescribed but can't help worrying. She is not distressed at all, apart from being bored. Why do they worry us so much!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Hope it's something minor and the box rest and bute work 

All animals are a worry


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Have you tried putting ice on it as well? That'll bring down swelling and help with the pain.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Could also try cold hosing the leg - this will help to reduce any heat, excess blood flow, swelling from the area and relieve some pain as when their is an injury the body will send fluids to the area - such as blood and lymph that carry white blood cells, this is a natural defense, but too much blood can cause the area to heat up, and the build up of lymphs will make it swell up.

When my old mare used to get swollen fetlocks I would cold hose, for twenty minutes, twice a day. I wouldn't do more than that as over cooling may give a similar reaction to the injury that made it swell in the first place - excess blood to warm up the area.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

If your horse has a small puncture wound in the foot and especially if she's lame, it could be abscessing. That can easily cause filling/swelling further up and not be the fetlock joint itself. Is the swelling hot?

What did your vet say?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I was wondering too if there's any heat in it?

Sorry if this is an obvious question, but is she up to date on her tetanus jabs too?


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

It does sound like an Abscess is brewing up there somewhere and AB maybe needed.


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

And breath.......

How she doing??


----------



## estrelaslave23 (Jan 18, 2014)

Not so sore now so coming off bute. Still a bit of swelling so taking it day by day. I think she did it on purpose to avoid extra work over easter!! First time she's been lame since i got her so over reacted a bit, i hope.


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

estrelaslave23 said:


> Not so sore now so coming off bute. Still a bit of swelling so taking it day by day. I think she did it on purpose to avoid extra work over easter!! First time she's been lame since i got her so over reacted a bit, i hope.


As it's been said, also cold hose it to keep the swelling down and to provide a bit of relief


----------

